# Calgary getting into Urban Gardening



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I was reading in the FastForward magazine that Calgary is slowly moving back towards urban gardening - both as a co-op (group gardening) and solo (backyard). From the late 70's till recent, gardening has been considered a waste of time / energy / money by many Calgarians. With the rising costs of food (and the transportation of it), people are realizing that things will need to move to a more agriculturally responsible lifestyle ..

Full, unedited version of the story here: FFWD - Calgary Life & Style - Urban Living - Room to grow



FFWD Weekly said:


> Room to grow
> The push is on to grow food in our unused spaces
> 
> If Calgary has an excess of anything, it's space. Space that needs to be maintained. Each year crews of gardeners, landscapers and snow removers spend thousands of hours and many tax dollars keeping green (and not so green) spaces tidy. Paul Hughes, a well-entrenched local landscaper and the founder and chair of the Calgary Food Policy Council, would like to see that excess city land put to better use; preferably growing food.
> ...


Continued in next message ...


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

*Part 2*

Part 2 of the article



FFWD Weekly said:


> In May 2009, the Calgary Municipal Land Corporation (CMLC) transformed a vacant lot in the East Village (downtown) into a temporary community garden and the free plots were snapped up by residents in a matter of days; the project took about two weeks from conception to completion. And downtown on Barclay Parade - Third Street S.W. between Fifth and Sixth Avenues - two concrete flower planters were replanted with 20 varieties of herbs and vegetables, which will be tended by local businesses and the yield donated to the Calgary Inter-Faith Food Bank.
> 
> The potential is certainly here and the will is catching up, as people try to reconnect with the source of their food and seek out more economical organic produce that racks up the fewest travel miles. Urban gardens have been referred to as the accessory of the summer; everyone has one - the Obamas, the Schwarzeneggers, even the Queen. Gardening is the new black; it could even be the new dot-com. South of the border, micro gardens are popping up, even in high density areas, and if you want to grow your own but lack the motivation or expertise, you can hire a garden trainer (or personal gardener) to help you along.
> 
> ...


See next message for my thoughts on this ...


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

*Part 3*

*10,000 character limit sucks sometimes ... *

I have also been looking around at all the "empty" green-space near the main north-south corridor in the city (also known as *The Deerfoot*). In the middle of the clover-leafs (on and off ramps) we have grass that isn't watered - just left to naturally grow and it gets trimmed a couple times a summer.

It would be very nice if those kinds of areas were allowed to grow natural edible plants - blueberries, saskatoon berries, elderberries, etc. All along the sides of that road is a "green-space" between the roadway and the nearest houses / businesses (picture of that kind of green-space shown in "Home from above" thread). It would be great if those green-spaces could be turned into community gardens with fruit-trees, carrots, peas, beans, etc.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

That NaeKid is a great idea. See if you can plant that idea in a local politicians head under the idea of going green, that should put a bug in the ear. Let them say the thought was theirs might work. Anything for a vote i reckon its the same all over. Just might work. Ya never know till ya try.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

The movement is on towards that already. We have a couple of vocal groups that are taggin' the city's politicians and bending their ears towards green-spaces turned to fresh-fruit, fresh-berry, fresh vegitable growing zones.

I am not part of any of those groups but I totally agree with their ideas. I wonder if Sandusky might make that happen. :sssh:


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Urban gardening is great. Not really catching on in Toronto. Only the older generation do it.


----------



## twolilfishies (Dec 6, 2009)

Paul Hughes is working hard towards getting those green spaces growing!
You sound like you would get along well at his calgary food coucil meetings!:2thumb:
I have thought about the growing in unused spaces for years...Just planting without asking is more my style though
Once I did plant some seeds in a downtown planter but someone found them before they budded ...


----------

